# Will cakes and cookies bake good in convection/micro?



## love2bake (Nov 28, 2007)

Today is my first day on the forum and I'm excited by all the questions and comments. Should have found this a long time ago.

I want another area to bake cookies and cakes when I'm baking a set in my regular oven. I have been researching which convection/micro combo to purchase but have not found the answer regarding how it cooks.

Does anyone have one and do you regularly bake in it?

Thanks


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I have a stand alone convection oven, though it is not a micro/convection combo. Don't use it alot, but when I do, it typically reduces the amount of time by about a quarter to a third of the "normal" time. I really like it! A friend who runs a restaurant has a larger convection oven that he uses all the time to bake the bread and desserts he serves and says the oven is indispensable. He does not recommend roasting meats in the convection oven however if you want it to continue to look pristine because manufacturers frown on using oven cleaners like Easy Off. But this was a few years ago -- perhaps the technology has changed for newer model convection ovens.


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a Sharp combo convestion/microwave and bake in it all the time. In fact I rarely use my conventional oven (also has convection) anymore.

I use the temperature recommended and plan to bake for the minimum time listed. For instance if the instructions say 350° for 15-18 minutes, I find the item is always done at 15 minutes.

For items like cookies or rolls that cook for very short times (8-15 min), you will want to start watching them a few minutes early. Cookies always seem to cook in slightly less than the recommended time.

BTW, I always use parchment or teflon sheets for cookies, rolls, etc.

Quality and consistency of my combo unit is excellent and far better than my Five Star convection oven, and much more energy efficient.

I was skeptical when I first bought it, worrying that it wouldn't perform like a "real" oven, but now I consider it one of the best kitchen investments I have made.


----------

